# Psychology jobs



## iancolpitts

Hi,
Does any one have any idea about the possibility of working as clinical psychologist, without being fluent in German.

Also, any advice on where to search for jobs in mental health?

Many thanks,
Ian


----------



## James3214

Without decent German I think your chances are practically null. There are also a lot of 'klinische Psychologe' that probably speak and offer their services in English as well. For jobs you could look at our sponsor links or check out sites like stepstone, monster that offer a lot of these types of jobs.

You could always come over though, get a job in a bar, as a English teacher, etc and improve your German and then offer your psychologist skills privately and see how you get on, but it would really only work in one of the big cities with a lot of expats.


----------

